# Ladies for Christmas



## rob (Dec 10, 2013)

Ladies, what would be a great gift for Christmas from a love one, excluding wine stuff.


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

Rob I'm not a lady but, if your wife reads the kindle fire is awesome an people can't put them down they like them so much.


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 11, 2013)

A few things that have gone over well (depending on what she's in to):
1) Massage or spa treatment
2) Art supplies (canvas, paints, watercolour pencils, etc.), or other crafting stuff
3) Music: mp3's, cd's, sheet music for an instrument
4) Photo shoot for a beauty shot
5) That thing she's been eyeing and sighing over for the last couple of months

Hope that helps!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 11, 2013)

Boy, did I get the wrong idea when I read the topic of this thread(LOL). 

Very good question. As it is, Me and the MRS play the "What do you want for Christmas" game starting at the end of September. 

As years go by, it gets harder and harder to get a gift for the mrs. I hate to blow good money on getting a gift just for the sake of getting her a gift. I have told her that unless she comes up with some suggestions, she should not expect much on Christmas morning. This went over like a lead balloon. 

On another thought, people always wonder why I HATE that Christmas song "all I want for Christmas is you". It is such a lie! just try this.. Get her nothing. Stick a bow on your head and say "here I am" on Christmas morning. See what happens! .. But I digress.....


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 11, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Boy, did I get the wrong idea when I read the topic of this thread(LOL).



Me too! I was thinking "how do you wrap them?".


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 11, 2013)

Advice to men: Please don't give us blenders, toaster ovens, etc., nothing to do with cooking or kitchen, we can pick those on our own, all we want for Christmas is to enjoy ourselves, so give your women something to relax, and enjoy, like Rayway suggested.... (same rule applies to mother's day)...


----------



## sour_grapes (Dec 11, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> Me too! I was thinking "how do you wrap them?".



"Binders full of women...." ?


----------



## Elmer (Dec 11, 2013)

I am lucky in that my wife tells me exactly what she wants.

Last year it was a kindle fire. (got one. She loved it, has read close to 30 books)

This year she wants a couple of necklaces, underwear and the kids got her feeted jammies!!!

There is never a harm in grabbing some gift cards to a women's clothing store, hair store.
Or the good old stand by is Yoga pants. 
Ever women needs a few pairs!


----------



## Boatboy24 (Dec 11, 2013)

My wife goes out and buys stuff for herself, then tells me not to get anything for her because she got her Christmas presents already. I honestly do think I'd get away with not putting anything under the tree after that, but I'm afraid to try it.


----------



## cmason1957 (Dec 11, 2013)

I must have the best wife in the world. Last year, she came home from work one day and I suggested that we get the most unromantic Christmas present ever, a new washer and dryer (every time we used the washer it came unbalanced and the dryer want getting clothes dry fast enough). I thought she was going to cry. 

This year, she suggested new appliances in the kitchen. Dummy me didn't jump at that.


----------



## Fabiola (Dec 11, 2013)

Boatboy24 said:


> My wife goes out and buys stuff for herself, then tells me not to get anything for her because she got her Christmas presents already. I honestly do think I'd get away with not putting anything under the tree after that, but I'm afraid to try it.



She sounds like me


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 11, 2013)

JohnT said:


> On another thought, people always wonder why I HATE that Christmas song "all I want for Christmas is you". It is such a lie! just try this.. Get her nothing. Stick a bow on your head and say "here I am" on Christmas morning. See what happens! .. But I digress.....



Maybe you are putting to bow in the wrong place


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

I was thinking of getting my wife a new table saw.


----------



## GaDawg (Dec 11, 2013)

Runningwolf said:


> I was thinking of getting my wife a new table saw.


You are a lucky man!


----------



## Runningwolf (Dec 11, 2013)

GaDawg said:


> You are a lucky man!



...or one dead man


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 11, 2013)

I like to get whatever makes my life easier. Most of the time that involves appliances. I don't mind getting them as a gift because I usually want a really nice one and can't seem to justify buying it for myself. 
For the 'fun' things in life, I don't know anyone who doesn't like iPads. Even my 86 yr old mother in law has one. Kindle Fire HD is also pretty nice.
Spa days.. eh. In all honestly, that says "I didn't know what else to get".
Speaking of which, jewelry says the same. HOWEVER, it says it in a much nicer way and is totally acceptable.


----------



## BobR (Dec 11, 2013)

JohnT said:


> Very good question. As it is, Me and the MRS play the "What do you want for Christmas" game starting at the end of September.
> 
> As years go by, it gets harder and harder to get a gift for the mrs. I hate to blow good money on getting a gift just for the sake of getting her a gift. I have told her that unless she comes up with some suggestions, she should not expect much on Christmas morning. This went over like a lead balloon.
> 
> On another thought, people always wonder why I HATE that Christmas song "all I want for Christmas is you". It is such a lie! just try this.. Get her nothing. Stick a bow on your head and say "here I am" on Christmas morning. See what happens! .. But I digress.....



THANK YOU JohnT!  I am relieved to find that I am not alone in the quest for the perfect Christmas....Valentine...Birthday...Mothers Day and Anniversary gift. Whenever one of these "special" days rolls around, I feel like Indian Jones out there searching for the holy grail. After all of these years, what is out there to buy and like with you, I hate to throw good money away on something that will not be used. Over that past two years, she has been working from home, so that now rules out clothes for work, jewelry and any type of perfume. Beats me!


----------



## the_rayway (Dec 11, 2013)

runningwolf said:


> I was thinking of getting my wife a new table saw.



Hey! We just found two of those in our garage!

*Sigh* totally ruins my Canadian Tire Catalog shopping.

(we also found 3 hammer drills, antique sewing machine, 4 circular saws...)


----------



## vernsgal (Dec 12, 2013)

anything to make her life easier. If she has a hobby, buy into it, at least with what you put into your wine one!


----------



## ffemt128 (Dec 12, 2013)

My wife has always been difficult to purchase for. She's not into Jewelery or things of that nature. Last year she got a samsung tablet, year before she said she wanted a laptop. This year she actually asked for a pair of hoop earings since she lost one of her other pair.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 12, 2013)

Our very first Christmas together my husband bought me a food processor and I have to say I did not show my appreciation. Now after going on being married for 31 years when I ask for appliances or household stuff he adamantly says no and reminds me about that first Christmas together. Here I thought women had a long memory. Jeez. Now he has it easy. If it has to do with wine making or crafts he buys it. Back when we were kids my father would make my Mom write out here Christmas list for the next year on January 1st and he would keep it all year long and then hand the list to me and my sister and a wad of money and tell us to start at the top and work our way down until the money was gone. My husband always said that was a good idea.


----------



## BobR (Dec 12, 2013)

ShelleyDickison said:


> Now after going on being married for 31 years when I ask for appliances or household stuff he adamantly says no and reminds me about that first Christmas together.



EXACTLY! Whenever she now tells me that she wants a pot, pan, or some kitchen gadget, I refuse to buy it. If she wants that kind of stuff then she can go out and buy it. To me, after being married for over 31 years, my perfect Christmas gift is just having the kids come and spend the day. Have a nice meal and a glass or two of wine and I am happy. It's those little things that money can not buy and it's not like the kids live miles away. They probably drop by 3-4 times a week, if not more during the summer months, but it is nice for the holidays and birthday.


----------



## jpike01 (Dec 12, 2013)

My wife is getting a ten gallon Brute trash can, white in color. Hope it matches.


----------



## BobR (Dec 12, 2013)

jpike01 said:


> My wife is getting a ten gallon Brute trash can, white in color. Hope it matches.



Ha, ya gotta love it!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 12, 2013)

BobR said:


> THANK YOU JohnT!  I am relieved to find that I am not alone in the quest for the perfect Christmas....Valentine...Birthday...Mothers Day and Anniversary gift. Whenever one of these "special" days rolls around, I feel like Indian Jones out there searching for the holy grail. After all of these years, what is out there to buy and like with you, I hate to throw good money away on something that will not be used. Over that past two years, she has been working from home, so that now rules out clothes for work, jewelry and any type of perfume. Beats me!


 
bob, 

It all came to a head on a valentine's day a number of years ago. I gave her about $150 worth of "I luv u" crap, and I noticed all of it in the trash the very next day. 

I exploded. I said.. "why waste the money? You really need that kind of proof of the way I feel? I married you didn't I?". Since then, we do not do ANYTHING for valentine's day.


----------



## BobR (Dec 12, 2013)

Hmmm, you didn't marry my wife's sister did you?


----------



## CowboyRam (Dec 12, 2013)

I once years ago when the wife and I just newly wed got her a crock pot for Christmas. If you talk to her now you might think that we have 15 of those things now. Needless to say I no longer buy small household appliances.


----------



## LoneStarLori (Dec 12, 2013)

Maybe I should clarify my statement on appliances. (I don't want to get anyone in trouble). Only get them if she she asks for them. Un-welcomed kitchen appliances might say you want her to cook more, not make her life easier. 
Believe i or not, I asked for a garbage disposal. I may have sunk to a new low, but I don't have now and it will save me emptying that dang strainer 6 times a day. Hence making my life easier.

Oh, and a PowerPole for the boat. Again, making my life easier since I usually have anchor duty.


----------



## ShelleyDickison (Dec 13, 2013)

LoneStarLori said:


> Oh, and a PowerPole for the boat. Again, making my life easier since I usually have anchor duty.



OMG I should have asked for this for Christmas. I am not sure how but our anchor always gets heavier the longer we are out in the boat.


----------

